# I've won!!!



## dzc4627

Hi everyone, I'd just like to update and announce that I have won 1 of the 3 places in the Young Composers Challenge orchestral division! I will receive 1000$, along with a professional live recording of my piece in Orlando where I will be attending a rehearsal of it etc.!

I am very excited and I owe a great deal of my success to the input I have received here. Thanks guys!

(My name is Daniel Zarb-Cousin and the piece is Largo for Orchestra)
http://www.youngcomposerschallenge.com/

Here is the piece/judge comments:


----------



## KenOC

Congratulations! I look forward to seeing/hearing your work tomorrow when I'm sober!


----------



## Pugg

Very warm congratulations.:cheers:


----------



## dzc4627

KenOC said:


> Congratulations! I look forward to seeing/hearing your work tomorrow when I'm sober!


Hah thanks! I too am a bit tipsy because of celebratory champagne!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Congratulations! I'm happy for you, quite an accomplished feat! I look forward to hearing more from you! :tiphat:


----------



## dzc4627

Thanks Xenakiboy, much appreciated.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

What I understood from the judges comments is: just add more Bruckner to that Sibelius. I suppose the objective is film composing then.


----------



## musicrom

Wow, dzc!!! Great job, you really deserve it! I enjoyed listening to your Largo for Orchestra, and from listening to other compositions of yours, it's clear you have a lot of talent. Have fun in Orlando, and just keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## mmsbls

Congratulations. Such positive feedback (as well as the money) is a great incentive to continue creating more works.


----------



## Vasks

Hooray!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuietGuy

Congratulations, Daniel! 

I remember how thrilled I was in college when my string quartet won a 2nd place prize. I got $25 and a recording of the piece by professionals. It was very exciting.

I hope rehearsals and the performance are a big success!


----------



## aleazk

Congrats, Dave.

I remember from the pieces I heard from you that you had a great talent.


----------



## Billy

Nice work, Daniel.


----------



## dzc4627

Thank you everyone for your kind words!


----------



## Pugg

dzc4627 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words!


How 's the head?
No hangover?


----------



## dzc4627

Pugg said:


> How 's the head?
> No hangover?


Hahahahah no no no... I awoke feeling nice and rested actually!


----------



## gHeadphone

Excellent news congrats!


----------

